# The Nehru-Gandhi clan : Yes, or No?



## Yamaraj (Apr 26, 2007)

Source: - *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/India/Netizens_debate_Rahuls_Gandhi_claim/articleshow/1914469.cms



> Some call it “political immaturity”. Others “arrogance”. And every once in a while, a reader suggests that in free India, speech is free.
> 
> Congress leader Rahul Gandhi’s comments on Saturday may have been designed to decide the minds of local voters in a UP township, but reactions are pouring in thick and fast from all over. And not least of all, on the World Wide Web, with Netizens writing in furiously.
> 
> ...



As we can see, the "charm" of this damned clan is now wearing off "hearts and minds". Fortunately enough!

Do you think this "khandan" should be allowed to rule, following the almost 'official' Royal announcement that Rahul "The Stud" Gandhi will lead us minions, or should they be banished and sent into an exile forever?

Vote, and discuss!


----------



## faraaz (Apr 26, 2007)

I didn't like your poll options mate...either I have to love them or hate them?? What about an I don't care option?? And I certainly know who the Gandhi family is so I can't really choose the third one...

And I voted for enough already SIMPLY because there was not an "I don't give a rodent's behind about them" option...


----------



## Yamaraj (Apr 26, 2007)

If you're ignoring the oligarchy in India, you're just doing them a huge favor. They have clearly hijacked the Congress party and the Indian government. It's not like she's a Queen Elizabeth, that we have to bow before her and accept her son as our next King.

You're either with them, or against them.


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 26, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> If you're ignoring the oligarchy in India, you're just doing them a huge favor. They have clearly hijacked the Congress party and the Indian government. It's not like she's a Queen Elizabeth, that we have to bow before her and accept her son as our next King.
> 
> You're either with them, or against them.



Hell Queen Elizabeth is way better than Sonia coz she does not behave like Sonia Gandhi does, all power and no responsibility. Atleast the queen lets the British Parliament decide on its own. In India our queen sits right in the parliament, so much for free working of parliament.


----------



## Yamaraj (Apr 26, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Hell Queen Elizabeth is way better than Sonia coz she does not behave like Sonia Gandhi does, all power and no responsibility. Atleast the queen lets the British Parliament decide on its own. In India our queen sits right in the parliament, so much for free working of parliament.


Exactly!


----------



## faraaz (Apr 28, 2007)

Hmm...I vote for Congress because I don't like BJP...not because I'm a huge fan of the Gandhi dynasty or any reason like that...and I disagree with you when you say that you are either with them or against them...


----------



## praka123 (Apr 28, 2007)

*No BHAJAPA pls *

I dont want BJP to be in power,i cant tolerate,even in my memory BJP raaj killing nuns and priests and members of the minority X'ian Community which i am also a member of.even I dont like Congress doing this OBC quota things for Votes.I hate Communism too @ max.so the only option locks @ Congress.


----------



## Yamaraj (Apr 28, 2007)

All political parties are corrupt beyond belief - be it BJP, Congress or the Communists. That's what made me create the "revolution" thread. But at least, BJP and communists don't have this "family" drama.


----------



## mail2and (Apr 28, 2007)

Rahul Gandhi- All fart no sh*t

Mayawati(even though she is corrupt, she is one of the better politicians. Better is a relative word. In the words of a driver from UP whom I know, 'Mayavati ke time pe helmet ki checking hoti thi')- All sh*t no fart

Mulayam- No sh*t no fart

Sonia- Doesn't deserve a mention

Mannu- Naw.. too honest to be PM


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 28, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> All political parties are corrupt beyond belief - be it BJP, Congress or the Communists. That's what made me create the "revolution" thread. But at least, BJP and communists don't have this "family" drama.



Actually the commies do have it. Prakash and Vrinda (or is it Brinda) Karaat, I do not know if they have a kid, I somewhere read that they do not. Thank Heavens.


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 28, 2007)

Everyplace you go in India, you will find atleast one park, stadium, road or any public building named after Nehru or Indira Gandhi. What the bloody hell?? Whatever happened to the other great people of our country? How many places and roads are named after CV Raman, Ramanujan, Jagadish Chandra Bose or Chandrasekhar. Since when politician started to become heroes? And what the bloody hell Indira Gandhi did?


----------



## freebird (Apr 28, 2007)

^ communism is definitely not an option.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 28, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> And what the bloody hell Indira Gandhi did?



even i wanna kno this...!!!


----------



## Pathik (Apr 28, 2007)

mail2and said:
			
		

> Mannu- Naw.. too honest to be PM


Too honest... and too weak... Cant stand for his own opinion..


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 1, 2007)

Reincarnate Jai jawan and jai kisan slogan


----------



## mediator (May 1, 2007)

mail2and said:
			
		

> Mayawati(even though she is corrupt, she is one of the better politicians. Better is a relative word. In the words of a driver from UP whom I know, 'Mayavati ke time pe helmet ki checking hoti thi')- All sh*t no fart


I pity the poor jewellery she wears which loses its dignity the moment she wears it!

I think all that Rahul Baba will do now is to marry a firangi who will become the next Sonia.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 1, 2007)

GANDHI's NEHERU's  made some things.......                    1) make pakistan....          2) start RAJTANTRA indirectly........       3) changed future of india, yes, think about those time....  Netaji was very popular and everyone knows that after independence he will be PM...... So they make some plan against NETAJI and this plan is still running by congress..... Why they  doesnt release NETAJI's and INA 's secret files to public? Why they  reject MUKHERJEE commissions report without showing any reason..... Netaji was not died in plane crash.....  If those secret files are out in public then the worst things made by them will be come front of everyone....       Just thing about it, if NETAJI was our first PM then .............                      4) making Bangladesh..... Only good work i can remember                        have lots of points but cant remember now..... And 99.9% politician know only POCKET


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 1, 2007)

tadipaar kardo inko


----------



## karnivore (May 1, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> But at least, BJP and communists don't have this "family" drama.


 
Rest assured, they have. Perhaps not "family", but surely "legacy"

BJP = RSS.

CPI(M) = Mao Tse Tung and China.

CPI = Lenin and erstwhile Russia.

As with the Gandhi family, *to hell with them*.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 2, 2007)

Yamraj, read on newspaper that Rahul is making such comments for cheap popularity and  attrackting people  and top congress leaders supports this......


----------



## sandeepk (May 29, 2007)

We must get refrain from this Nehru-Gandhi family. We already have enough of them. Nobody from this family is not capable of leading country let alone their own Congress party.


----------



## karmanya (May 30, 2007)

this entire gandhi thing, most people follow it blindly. A lot of people say  OMG GANDHI WAS THE FATHER OR THE NATION; HE WAS GODLIKE. whereas- he actually made a lot of mistakes which i feel could have been avoided, and if they had been; then the country would be a lot better place. That being said, this entire Family; other than the early ones have brought nothing good to the country- I dont vote so i dunno; why not vote for independent people who are not in either party? im not very familiar with voting so can that be done?


----------



## Yamaraj (May 30, 2007)

I'm willing to send the whole clan into exile somewhere. I only need the support of people, and the military. Unfortunately, our people lack the power of will, and will to power. That's one reason why a$$holes are ruling over this country. And this will not change, until and unless we the people do something about it.


----------



## karmanya (May 30, 2007)

You have mine


----------



## Yamaraj (May 30, 2007)

karmanya said:
			
		

> You have mine


Thanks! I wish more had the courage to think and act.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 30, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> I'm willing to send the whole clan into exile somewhere. I only need the support of people, and the military. Unfortunately, our people lack the power of will, and will to power. That's one reason why a$$holes are ruling over this country. And this will not change, until and unless we the people do something about it.


 

we need to form an organisation I hope.


----------



## Yamaraj (Jun 1, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> we need to form an organisation I hope.


Most certainly we do. But are there enough people with the desire and will to change? And are they willing to sacrifice a lot of things to take part in a revolution?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah I agree with you there will be few people for this noble cause as most of them cant sacrifice their petty Self which is sacrificed to selfishness.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 2, 2007)

Send gandhi-nehru family to exile in italy , debarred them from entering India forever ......


----------



## karmanya (Jun 10, 2007)

sorry to revive a dead topic but today the hindu printed an interview with sonia gandhi ; She said that power had never held any attraction for her and that her main aim in politics was to help those whose voices often go unheard.
I can't help but think- Right, so you become the leader of the ruling party- effectively getting all the power and no responsibility, and you say you never chased power?
and what Unheard voices has she amplified anyway?


----------



## mediator (Jun 10, 2007)

Sure, she really heard the voices of all those students protesting against the reservation! Did she even see the videos and pictures of how those 'non-violent' students were handled and treated? They didn't even spare the MBBS gals. Now if thats how they treat the honorable doctors, then surely she is listening to the 'unheard voices'.


----------



## Yamaraj (Jun 14, 2007)

karmanya said:
			
		

> and what Unheard voices has she amplified anyway?


That of Mr. Quattrocchi.


----------



## karmanya (Jun 15, 2007)

lol, bloody Argentinians


----------



## ECE0105 (Jul 19, 2007)

I see most people don't vote for the BJP, due to the RSS factor.
Congress Party and it's secular (ahem!!!) leanings allure the capitalist guys.
But, have we not seen with our own eyes that the administration of BJP was better than what we have seen in the Congress Regime for so long.
Hope Congress govt. continues its Great rule of Reservations and Vote bank politics.

A few years down the line, we would be back to square one and there would be no more internet and forums, and these discussions would relegate to the roadside tea stalls...


----------



## praka123 (Jul 19, 2007)

Minorities Fear teh RSS factor that comes free with BJP.also BJP is more to uniting Hindus in the country rather than uniting the split portions.BJP is not an option for many for ever.COngress may be,CPI/CPM may be,but no way BJP if u think with out any tags affiliated.


----------



## ECE0105 (Jul 19, 2007)

Exactly. But the BJP is moving to the second generation now.. Hopefully, it fares better with SP2..


----------

